# just wondering



## Renegayde (Oct 30, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330282554805

this plant has been grown semi hydro......and I was just wondering since I have seen a few posts on here about roots not adapting to conventional media after being in semi hydro and vice versa......any ideas on how a person would get it to adapt to conventional medium after it has been grown semi hydro?

Todd


----------



## Candace (Oct 30, 2008)

Todd, I've been switching over all my phrags from s/h back to spagnum and many of my paphs in s/h to a chc mix. They've done fine. I wouldn't worry too much about it. In this case, you linked to a phrag that has great roots and since it likes water just make sure you don't let it dry out too much and you should be good to go.


----------



## Renegayde (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info Candace....I was impressed by the roots on the Phrag on E-Bay......LOL just not sure if I am going to bid on it or not....but it made me curious about the success of converting a semi hydro grown plant to traditional medium and did wonder if perhaps planting into sphagnum for a time would work

Todd


----------



## Potterychef (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Todd, I would have to agree with Candace. I have switched several plants recently from semi-hydo to my standard phrag mix and I have seen no ill effect. Regards, Doug


----------

